# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  My ultimate cutting diet - Good to go?

## Sulixe

Stats:

20 years old
5`9
200 lbs
12-13% BF

(Protein - Carbs - Fats)

1st meal: 66-93-1

8 egg whites - 30-0-0
20g whey - 18-0-0
250 ml skim milk - 8-12-0
1 bagel - 7-36-1
300g of blueberries 3-45-0
----------------------------------------
2nd meal: 60-10-0

2 tuna cans - 60-0-0
2 cup of veggies - 0-10-0
-----------------------------------------
3rd meal: 56-0-26

200g of chicken breast 50-0-2
50g almonds - 12-0-24
-----------------------------------------
4th meal: 40-35-1

200g tilapia - 40-0-1
350 ml orange juice- 1-35-0
-----------------------------------------
WORKOUT
-----------------------------------------
Post-workout: 70-51-0

500 ml skim milk- 16-24-0
banana- 1-27-0
60g whey - 53-0-0
-----------------------------------------
5th meal: 50-10-12

250g beef 50-0-12
2 cup of veggies 0-10-0
----------------------------------------
6th meal: 42-0-24

Tuna can 30-0-0
50g almonds- 12-0-24



TOTAL: 284 Prot - 200 carbs - 64 fats - About 2500 calories



Taking clen at 40 mcg daily when i wake up in the morning. anything higher interferes with my sleep.


Anything to change?

----------


## jngymrat

One thing right off the bat that I see, its tough to assume your at 12-13% body fat and 200# when your only 5'-9". I would guess, unless your a body builder with a long history of putting on lean muscle or even at 20 YO with an athletic history. I have you around 18-20%. Maybe some pictures would be nice. But at 12% you would look pretty darn cut.

As far as the diet regarding clen , gb is much better at this as well as others, but at a glance your macro total seems okay I just don't like some of your carb choices for cutting, or for nutrition for that matter.

Your first meal is pretty big (600 calories) normally this is too much for a meal (the gear withstanding) and drop the bagel and the blueberries, unless its whole wheat or whole grain and then just make it half a bagel and a small hand full of berries.

meal 2, I like the tuna, but two cans? can you make it one can and add a 1/2-3/4cup of black beans or some brown rice, keep the veggies and make it broccoli or another good leafy source. Your lack of good carbs is going to give you hunger pains, and will cause you to overeat.

meal 3, Again add some real carbs in here, maybe the other half of that whole wheat bagel and some cottage LF cottage cheese to slow absorption before your workout, it will give you more energy for your workout, not much, just a small scoop.

Same thing for meal 4, I normally don't like that much juice, especially orange juice before a workout, the citrus tends to bother most peoples stomach, plus the body absorbs this way to fast to be your only source for carbs, especially right before your workout. Maybe a slice of whole grain bread,black beans, brown rice, or lentils, instead.

the post workout is actually decent, and for meals 5-6, again try and incorporate some other forms or additional forms of carbs instead of just meat and nuts. Perhaps getting some other efa's in there also to break it up or make it 7-8 meals a day with smaller portions so your not overwhelming your body with such large portions to allow for good digestion.

If you can can you include what your workout regimen is? This is just my take on the diet, others may have some better advice also.

----------


## Sulixe

> One thing right off the bat that I see, its tough to assume your at 12-13% body fat and 200# when your only 5'-9". I would guess, unless your a body builder with a long history of putting on lean muscle or even at 20 YO with an athletic history. I have you around 18-20%. Maybe some pictures would be nice. But at 12% you would look pretty darn cut.
> 
> As far as the diet regarding clen , gb is much better at this as well as others, but at a glance your macro total seems okay I just don't like some of your carb choices for cutting, or for nutrition for that matter.
> 
> Your first meal is pretty big (600 calories) normally this is too much for a meal (the gear withstanding) and drop the bagel and the blueberries, unless its whole wheat or whole grain and then just make it half a bagel and a small hand full of berries.
> 
> meal 2, I like the tuna, but two cans? can you make it one can and add a 1/2-3/4cup of black beans or some brown rice, keep the veggies and make it broccoli or another good leafy source. Your lack of good carbs is going to give you hunger pains, and will cause you to overeat.
> 
> meal 3, Again add some real carbs in here, maybe the other half of that whole wheat bagel and some cottage LF cottage cheese to slow absorption before your workout, it will give you more energy for your workout, not much, just a small scoop.
> ...


This is the picture you requested:




I like your idea of lowering the calories in the first meal and replacing the orange juice with a form of complex carb. However you propose to add carbs in almost all my other meals. Wouldn't that be a bad idea for cutting? ive heard that to cut most calories must come from fats and protein.

----------


## jngymrat

First off, excellent physique! You have worked hard and it shows!! again good job and great lean body mass.

This is a little better picture into your goals now. To answer your question to carbs, #1, you never lower the protein to lose calories, unless your way over the limit of protein where naturally the body can't process it and the kidneys just get overworked. You have a decent amount of protein in your diet in fact I would up it a little bit especially seeing your mass.

#2 You could easily add in some beans, brown rice, rolled oats, these are excellent choices for complex carbs. I like to limit fruit to two portions a day when cutting. Fruit is an excellent source of fiber and pectin (apples, grapefruit, oranges, strawberries) these fruits support excellent fat loss. Don't let the sugar fool you its simple sugar and when you add a little to your daily meals it aids in quick absorption, a great transport for your EFA"s also.

In addition, you never want to cut out your essential fats, this is key, and in fact it is the only link to losing excess stored fat in the body. When you eat an excess of the wrong fat, the body stores that as lipitides and that is the bad fat that the body holds onto and is extremely difficult to get rid of. Nasty!

So to get down to a little more of the brass tax of things can you give me an idea of your workout and cardio program? You can easily obtain 2-3% less body fat and get a little tighter and more lean while maintaining the proper nutrition, you right at a good place and you have great structure so far. In fact GB my find this thread and be able to offer some advice also since your on Clen , but the info is solid and I will make some adjustments to your diet, rather..... some suggestions, I think you could definitely benefit by it. Great job so far Sulixe!

By the way in my own opinion, I would say your closer to 13-14% But you still look great, just need to tighten up the diet, and on the BF% your definitely on the leaner side of those numbers. Awesome,

----------


## Sulixe

Thanks a lot jngy i feel flattered!

----------


## Tigershark

Why the bagel. I would switch that to some oatmeal with cinnamon on it.

----------


## jngymrat

I don't prefer bagels over oats per se'. However both are excellent choices, rolled oats with cinnamon is one of my favorites for breakfast but I find if I take a whole wheat/whole grain 1/2 of bagel and drag a few blueberries in to it,(toasted sometimes) it gives me just a little longer lasting satisfied feeling. Not to mention because of the high antioxidants in blueberries coupled with the natural sugar it gets the antioxidants into the bloodstream thus giving you a nice longer lasting feeling of energy, and balance not to mention the high fiber of the berries, which are very comparable to oats in that it keeps you feeling fuller longer, and the whole wheat bagel just makes a great combo.

In addition to this, blueberries have been in too many University study to just disregard. In every study (over 2 dozen in less than 10 years) have proven that subjects that ate an average of two servings a day stayed fuller longer, had a better sense of balance (regarding athletes) and improved memory not to mention better eyesight.

And as far as Oatmeal, you just can't beat it, to me it is definitely one of the finest meals or foods you can put into the body. Aside from the soluble fiber (just like blueberries) which attracts fluids and stays in your stomach longer than soluble fiber like vegetables. The SF binds itself to the bad cholesterol in the body with digestive acids and send them out of the body, not to mention that oatmeal actually increases the levels of free testosterone in the body. Come to think about it oatmeal with blueberries and a scoop of vanilla whey isolate is a staple for me in the mornings!

Thanks for the input tiger.

----------


## cerealkiller326

Seems like Jngymrat has this thread taken care of...but I would like to comment that your PWO shake with a banana is a poor choice. I would replace that with oats. I don't know what time you eat your meal 5, but if its hours away, and if you have time I would reduce the whey protein in half, ditch the oats and eat with 4 oz Chicken with 1/2 cup brown rice ( 37/26/4 313 cals + macros of whey protein). 

Wheres GB?

----------


## gbrice75

> Wheres GB?


 :Welcome: 


You guys don't need me here - you have Sul sorted out. Plus, we've talked in the past, and he knows i'm jealous of his physique so eff him, no help from me! lol, kidding! 

Sul - looking very big bro, cut that bodyfat and you will have an INSANE physique. I am truly envious.

----------


## Sulixe

> You guys don't need me here - you have Sul sorted out. Plus, we've talked in the past, and he knows i'm jealous of his physique so eff him, no help from me! lol, kidding! 
> 
> Sul - looking very big bro, cut that bodyfat and you will have an INSANE physique. I am truly envious.


Thanks a lot GB  :Big Grin:

----------


## SlimJoe

good luck.. will keep an eye on this thread

----------


## jngymrat

Let us know sul if and when the adjustments are made, I would like to know the modifications.

----------


## Sulixe

> Let us know sul if and when the adjustments are made, I would like to know the modifications.


Ive removed the whey in the morning, the bagel and the blueberries. ive replaced orange juice with 40g of oats, replaced the banana in the after-workout by pasta and reduced both almonds servings by half.

----------

